# Go Pro - oder was?



## Martina H. (24. April 2021)

...Lockdownlangeweile - naja, mach ich mal ein Thema auf 

Eine Go Pro geistert uns ja schon länger im Kopf rum - aber brauchts die wirklich? Und wenn ja, welche? Auf was muss man achten? Welches Zubehör ist sinnvoll? Muss es das neueste Modell sein? Sind die neuesten verschlimmbessert?

Her mit Euren Erfahrungen und Tipps...


----------



## DJTornado (24. April 2021)

Brauchen sicher nicht, gibt preiswerte Alternativen. Trotzdem haben die GoPros eine sehr gute Qualität. Kaufen würde ich sie aber nur als Bundle in einer der vielen jährlichen Aktionen, da sind die Preise akzeptabel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (24. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> ...Lockdownlangeweile - naja, mach ich mal ein Thema auf
> 
> Eine Go Pro geistert uns ja schon länger im Kopf rum - aber brauchts die wirklich? Und wenn ja, welche? Auf was muss man achten? Welches Zubehör ist sinnvoll? Muss es das neueste Modell sein? Sind die neuesten verschlimmbessert?
> 
> Her mit Euren Erfahrungen und Tipps...



Ich kenne nur ein älteres Modell einer anderen Firma, das war so meeeehhh. Die aktuellen GoPros liefern schon klasse Bilder. Ich habe als die 8er rauskam ein Angebot für die 7er genutzt und so die Kamera mit einem weiteren Akku und einer passenden Speicherkarte bekommen. Inkl. waren sonst noch ein paar Klebepads und eine Fahrradhalterung. Dank einiger Querelen, gab's dann noch nen Brustgurt als "Entschädigung" dazu 

Wenn's keine GoPro sein soll, kann es aber trotzdem sinnvoll sein, nach einer Kamera zu schauen, die die GoPro Aufnahme nutzen kann, dann findet man für alles erdenkliche eine passende Halterung. 

Am Ende solltet ihr auch bedenken, dass das Sichten der Aufnahmen und etwas "daraus machen" auch Zeit kostet und man Lust darauf haben sollte. Ansonsten sammelt sich nur riesiger Datenmüll an


----------



## 13Rockon13 (24. April 2021)

Insta one x 360


----------



## Danimal (24. April 2021)

Die DJI Osmo Action ist eine sehr gute Alternative. Preislich ok, sehr brauchbare Bildstabilisierung, top Videoqualität.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (24. April 2021)

Aninaj schrieb:


> Am Ende solltet ihr auch bedenken, dass das Sichten der Aufnahmen und etwas "daraus machen" auch Zeit kostet und man Lust darauf haben sollte. Ansonsten sammelt sich nur riesiger Datenmüll an


Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt  
Ich habe mir damals auch eine GoPro gekauft...ich glaube es war die Hero 4 Silver  war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch schon ein Jahr alt und daher etwas günstiger.

Hintergrund war ebenfalls von den Bikeurlauben oder auch Bikparkbesuchen coole Videos und Bilder zu machen. Wir wollten eben eine Kamera auf die man nicht aufpassen muss.
Im Endeeffekt lief es darauf hinaus, was @Aninaj geschrieben hat.
Die Videos von den Abfahrten waren meist ordentlich verwackelt (trotz Befestigung am Helm) und am Ende eher langeweilig, weil das auf dem Video (wie so oft) halt nicht so geil aus sah wie in echt...
Jeder kennt den Satz beim Video zeigen: "Das sieht jetzt nicht so steil/schnell/wild/... aus...aber es war wirklich..." 
Auch die Bilder aus den GoPros konnten bisher qualitativ noch nichtmal mit den billigsten Kameras mithalten (trotz damals 12 MP), womit auch diese Funktion keinen Einsatz mehr fand.

Man hat im Prinzip am Ende die GoPro noch einge Mal auf Ausflüge mitgenommen und Videos gedreht, aber dann noch nichts daraus gemacht. Das Videomaterial reichte dann einfach nicht für einen sinnvollen spannenden Zusammenschnitt/Film oder die Aufnahmen waren beim anschließenden Sichten einfach nicht gut genug (man verliert schnell die Lust sich die Mühe zu machen wenn die Aufnahmen nicht so sind, wie man es sich vorgestellt hat)
...und das Fotobuch nach den Urlauben hat sich letztendlich gegenüber einer Bilder-/Videoshow die letzten Jahre durchgesetzt und die Videos fanden natürlich auch hier keine Anwendung mehr...

Heutige Ausstattung bei Ausflügen und Reisen ist eine bessere Spiegelreflexkamera die entweder im Rucksack verstaut ist oder am Rucksack vorne befestigt wird, so bleibt sie jederzeit griffbereit
Das Filmen von Abfahren haben bisher nie wieder vermisst und machen an coolen Stellen, die wir auf Bild haben wollen lieber richtig gute Action Bilder mit der Spiegelreflex indem einer unten Sitzt und fotografiert und der andere nochmal die Stelle fährt (und umgekehrt). Von diesen Bildern haben wir deutlich mehr


----------



## systemgewicht (24. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> das neueste Modell sein?


Also die Stabilisierung der neueren Modelle (8&9) ist schon atemberaubend. Wo man früher noch ein Gimbal brauchte macht das jetzt die GoPro. Wo man früher ein Gehäuse brauchte ist die GoPro jetzt selber wasserfest.


----------



## systemgewicht (24. April 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Bilder aus den GoPros konnten bisher qualitativ noch nichtmal mit den billigsten Kameras mithalten


Das ist heute nicht mehr so.


----------



## lucie (24. April 2021)

Ch_Bike_3 schrieb:


> Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt
> Ich habe mir damals auch eine GoPro gekauft...ich glaube es war die Hero 4 Silver  war zu dem Zeitpunkt aber auch schon ein Jahr alt und daher etwas günstiger.
> 
> Hintergrund war ebenfalls von den Bikeurlauben oder auch Bikparkbesuchen coole Videos und Bilder zu machen. Wir wollten eben eine Kamera auf die man nicht aufpassen muss.
> ...



Das kann ich durchaus nachvollziehen und genau das ist auch der Punkt.

Allerdings wäre mir eine Spiegelreflex oder eine Systemkamera mit Wechselobjektiven auf Tour oder so mal schnell auf den Hometrails zu klobig und lästig.

Aktuell leisten das S7 und das S20 für kleinere Videozusammenschnitte bisher eine für uns ausreichende Performance. Einen Oscar wollen wir ohnehin nicht gewinnen und der Datenmüll hält sich dann auch in Grenzen.

Für mich wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob ab GoPro 8 nur eine qualitativ vergleichbare Bildqualität bezüglich der Fotos zu einem Handy herauszuholen ist, oder ob die Bildqualität sogar besser oder gar schlechter ist.

Die Befestigungsmöglichkeiten eines Handys für die Aufnahme von Videos ist ja im Bewegungsmodus auch eher suboptimal bis unmöglich, von fehlender Bildstabilisierung mal ganz abzusehen.


----------



## DJTornado (25. April 2021)

Die Bildqualität der Hero 9 ist außerordentlich gut - für eine Actioncam - kommt aber nicht ansatzweise an die Bildqualität meines iPhone 12 Pro Max heran. Trotzdem sind Fotos damit ansehnlich, das kommt natürlich auch auf den eigenen Anspruch an. 
Die Bildstabilisierung hingegen ist absolut perfekt, man kann auch Modi einstellen, bei denen der Horizont immer in der Waage bleibt. Das ist kein Vergleich mehr mit früheren Actioncams.


----------



## lucie (25. April 2021)

Ich denke inzwischen nach einiger Recherche, dass es für uns keine GoPro geben wird.

Sicher ist das Potential der Actioncam schon beachtlich, aber die Vermutung, dass Fotos, selbst mit dem S7 oder S20 eher doch besser sind, hatten wir auch schon.

Ich denke, wir sehen uns eher doch noch einmal im reinen Fotosektor um, die RX100 MK VII würde zumindest die MKIII mit der RX10 MKI locker in einer Kamera vereinen und hätte für uns auf alle Fälle den größeren Mehrwert, wenn auch arschteuer.

Vielen Dank dennoch für die sehr informativen Tipps und Hinweise.

Hier kann natürlich gern weiter darüber geschrieben und herumphilosophiert werden, es gibt sicher auch viele andere, die sich für dieses Thema interessieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (25. April 2021)

Ich bin den genau umgekehrten Weg gegangen mit den Kameras. "Früher" hatte ich eine Sony RX100, mein Mann hat eine Alpha. Allerdings haben wir zunehmend die Lust verloren uns mit den Dingern abzuschleppen. Meine RX100 ist mittlerweile den Staub- und Wasser-Tod gestorben, nachdem sie Jahrelang außen am Rucksack im Täschchen hing. Die Alpha liegt eigentlich auch nur noch zu Hause, wenn sie mal dabei ist wird sie kaum benutzt. 
Zum Packmaß kommt, dass man mit einer Fotokamera mit "nomalem" Teleobjektiv eigentlich immer irgendwo neben den Trail krabbeln muss um eine brauchbare Perspektive zu finden. Ich möchte ja nicht nur einen Mensch im Großformat vor der Linse, sondern primär die Stimmung, Landschaft, und den Trail einfangen. Dazu haben wir beide zunehmend selten Lust. 
Die Gopro ist halt so klein und unkompliziert, dass sie in der Hüfttasche vom Evoc Rucksack griffbereit verschwinden kann. Ich muss mir keine Sorgen machen wenn es regnet, und das teure Equipment in Sicherheit bringen. Und das aller wichtigste, sie stört den Flow quasi genau garnicht. Wenn ich mal vorne bin kann ich das Teil in wenigen Sekunden aus dem Sackerl ziehen und den Aufnahmeknopf drücken, dank Weitwinkel passt das auch wenn man einfach an der Seite vom Trail stehen bleibt und sich umdreht. Einstellen muss ich auch nix, die Software macht das um ein vielfaches besser als der (un)intelligente Modus der RX100 das konnte (ich fand den für "Bewegtbilder" recht unbrauchbar, sprich man musste eigentlich immer erst mal zur Situation passend Blende, Belichtung etc auswählen). Oder die Kamera kommt einfach gleich an den Helm und ich muss nur bisweilen mal das Knöpfchen drücken. Plus, die Perspektive ist nicht ganz so wichtig, weil auf Video Landschaft, Stimmung und Trail per Schwenk drauf kommt.
Wir nehmen die Cam auch mittlerweile gern zur Selbst- oder Fahrwerksanalyse. Dafür ist es auch sehr hilfreich.

Für mich ist das einfach so: lieber eine nicht ganz so professionelle Qualität (Meckern auf hohem Niveau... für meine Ansprüche reicht auch das was aus der Gopro raus kommt dicke), aber dafür ein Gadget das Sinn und Spaß macht und das ich immer dabei haben und auch benutzen möchte, als teures klobiges Equipment, das zu Hause vor sich hin gammelt, weil es unpraktisch ist.


----------



## Martina H. (25. April 2021)

Hallo an Alle, die sich hier bisher beteiligt haben und Danke dafür 

Wir sind am hin- und herüberlegen. Nachdem wir heute mal die Fotoapparate mitgenommen und ein wenig rumgespielt haben, sind wir der Meinung, dass die (was Fotos und filmen angeht) es eigentlich tun. Nur fehlt natürlich die Fahrerperspektive, hmmmh.

Eigentlich wollen wir, wenn wir unterwegs sind,  nicht auch noch die Kameras mit uns rumschleppen (erst recht nicht auf Mehrtagestouren, da ja dann entsprechendes Ladezubehör auch noch dazukommt), da ja die Handys eigentlich schon ganz gute Fotos und Videos machen. Man muss sich halt ein wenig damit auseinandersetzen, genau, wie bei einer Fotokiste 

Was mich überzeugen würde, wäre diese Unkompliziertheit, die @scylla anspricht: um Wasser braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen, man kann das Teil einfach in den Rucksack "schmeissen", es ist schnell einsatzbereit und handlich und dann wäre da ja noch das Ding mit der Perspektive, puuuh, schwierig...


----------



## DJTornado (25. April 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> puuuh, schwierig...


kannst du dir nicht einfach mal eine Actioncam für eine Tour ausleihen?


----------



## scylla (25. April 2021)

Zwecks Laden: ich habe zwar ein externes Ladegerät, aber meistens lade ich den Akku einfach im Gerät mit dem Netzteil + USB-C Kabel vom Handy.
Üblicher Weise reicht mir ein Akku eine Tages-Tour durch. Da ich keine Lust habe ellenlange Datensammlungen durchzuschauen, nehme ich meistens sowieso nur kurze 15-30 Sekunden Schnipsel auf. Gezielte kurze Sequenzen aufzunehmen spart enorm Zeit in der Nachbearbeitung, und funktioniert dank der unkomplizierten Bedienung (Ein Knopf oder Sprachsteuerung, wie man mag) auch während der Fahrt total stressfrei. Zweiter Akku steckt aber meistens zur Sicherheit im Rucksack, wiegt ja nix und presst sich in irgendeine Ecke rein.

Mit dem Handy haben wir vor Gopro auch öfter mal hantiert. Ehrlich gesagt fand ich das super umständlich und uninspirierend. Das Format von dem Ding passt nur an schlecht erreichbare Ecken des Rucksacks, im Hosensack will ich es auf Abfahrten nicht haben. Nachdem ich das Teil rausgekramt habe muss ich es erst mal entsperren, und die Kamera-App raussuchen, meistens funktioniert das mit Langfingerhandschuhen so semi, also zwischendurch noch einen Handschuh mit den Zähnen ausgezogen. Dann irgendwo ins Gebüsch gekrochen um eine Perspektive zu finden die für das Handy-Objektiv taugt. Bis ich dann bereit bin, ist mein Mann sowieso über 10 Berge vorbeigerauscht und ich kann noch einen leeren Trail knipsen. Oder das Ergebnis ist so verwackelt oder bewegungsunscharf, dass es noch Kuriositätenwert hat. 
(Die Bildstabilisierung von der Gopro funktioniert schon super fein, möchte ich nicht mehr missen)

Noch ein etwas kurioser Mehrwert an der Gopro: ich kann mich damit manchmal selber austricksen sauberer zu fahren. Wenn ich richtig kacke drauf bin und es mit dem Bemühen es besser zu machen immer nur noch schlechter wird, mache ich die Kamera manchmal absichtlich auf den Helm und klemm mich ans Hinterrad von meinem Mann. Das lenkt erstens von "bad-bike-day" ab weil ich mich dann aufs Filmen konzentrieren kann (und darauf das Hinterrad von meinem Stuntman zu halten) und nicht mehr dran denke ob ich nicht zu schlecht bin um unfallfrei über den nächsten Kieselstein zu fahren. Ich bin automatisch gezwungen, die Blickführung richtig zu halten, also weit vorausschauen statt auf den Boden, immer sofort in die Kurven rein schauen, und ich will den Kopf und Oberkörper automatisch ruhig halten. 
Drauf gekommen bin ich letztes Jahr in den Alpen, als ich einen halben Tag lang überhaupt nichts auf die Reihe bekommen habe. Irgendwann hab ich dann aus Fatalismus halt angefangen zu filmen, nach dem Motto "wenn ich schon aufm Rad nix kann"... und schwups, sobald die Cam auf dem Helm war, lief es genial bis zum Ende. Lustiger Weise ist zwischendurch die Software abgestürzt und es hat fast nix aufgenommen. War auch egal, hatte ja irgendwie trotzdem den Zweck erfüllt


----------



## lucie (25. April 2021)

Aaaalso, was mich an den beiden Kameras (RX100 und RX10) nervt, ist eigentlich ganau dass, was @scylla
anspricht.
Dieses ständige Rein Raus der Kameras, das Sytemgewicht, die Größe, die Empfindlichkeit.

Von daher ja auch die ursprüngliche Idee mit der GoPro.

Wir werden jetzt mal beide ordern, befingern und auf Herz und Nieren prüfen.

Auf zur nächsten Runde, bin gespannt, welche das Rennen am Ende macht oder ob wir das gewohnte System beibehalten werden.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (25. April 2021)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Das ist heute nicht mehr so.


Ok ich habe mir gerade Bilder aus GoPro 8 und 9 Kameras angeschaut. Muss sagen die können jetzt bei ganz guten Bedingungen vielleicht schon mit billigen Kompaktkameras (bis 200€) mithalten, da gebe ich dir recht 



lucie schrieb:


> Allerdings wäre mir eine Spiegelreflex oder eine Systemkamera mit Wechselobjektiven auf Tour oder so mal schnell auf den Hometrails zu klobig und lästig.
> 
> Für mich wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob ab GoPro 8 nur eine qualitativ vergleichbare Bildqualität bezüglich der Fotos zu einem Handy herauszuholen ist, oder ob die Bildqualität sogar besser oder gar schlechter ist.


Wir haben die Spiegelreflex-/System-Kamera sowieso immer dabei, da man mit einer GoPro ja keine "richtigen" Bilder machen kann. (kein Zoom, kein manueller Modus, keine Möglichkeit auf Situationen zu reagieren, keine richtige Möglichkeit den Bildausschnitt zu kontrollieren, ... für richtige Fotos sehr schlechte Voraussetzungen)
Durch so Dinge wie den Peak Design ist das mitnehmen der Kamera auf Touren und Trails gar kein Problem. Im Bikepark oder auf anspruchsvolleren Trails ist klar, kann das Teil da nicht bleiben und hat da auch nichts verloren und muss in Rucksack 

Was mich aber auch interssieren würde wäre der Vergleich GoPro gegen Handy, weil die spielen bei Fotos m.M.n. in der gleichen Liga 

Leider hilft das nicht für eine Aufnahme aus der Fahrer-Perspektive...ich denke hier muss man eben die Kompromisse der Actioncams eingehen, da die Alternativen fehlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJTornado (25. April 2021)

Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, zwischen meinem iPhone 12pro Max und der GP9 liegen Bildtechnisch Welten, die spielen nicht in einer Liga und sind für vollkommen andere Zwecke entwickelt.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (26. April 2021)

DJTornado schrieb:


> Wie ich schon oben geschrieben habe, zwischen meinem iPhone 12pro Max und der GP9 liegen Bildtechnisch Welten, die spielen nicht in einer Liga und sind für vollkommen andere Zwecke entwickelt.


Das iPhone 12 Pro Max ist was Fotos betrifft halt auch derzeit einer der Benchmarks schlecht hin   das das Handy dann besser ist als ne GoPro 9 glaub ich dir direkt.
Aber das gilt leider nicht für die restlichen 90% der Handys am Markt, die sind fernab eines iPhone 12 Pro Max und spielen damit wieder in einer ähnlichen Liga wie die GoPros 

Ob ich jetzt mein Handy aus der Rucksacktasche hole und Bildermache oder ob ich die RX100 MK VII raushole gibt sich bei mir nicht viel. Das Handy ist beim Radfahren auch immer im Rucksack, da ich beim pedalieren nichts in den Taschen brauchen kann. 
Für jemand der hobbymäßig gerne Bilder macht stellt sich hier auch nicht die Frage was auf die Touren mitkommt. Die RX100 oder jede andere Vollformat Spiegelreflex-/Systemkamera ist 23542587 Mal potenter als jedes Handy der Welt.

Leider lösen sowohl das Handy (egal welches) als auch die große Kamera nicht das Problem der Aufnahmen aus der Fahrer-Perspektive.
Will man das eine, muss man beim anderen deutliche Kompromisse eingehen.

Somit muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden was ihm wichtiger ist oder einfach zur richtigen Kamera noch eine GoPro einpacken


----------



## DJTornado (26. April 2021)

Du hast mit deinen Ausführungen weitgehend Recht, ich schrieb ja auch, dass der Anwendungsbereich vollkommen unterschiedlich ist. Dank iPhone bleibt die DSLR sehr häufig zu Hause, dank GP (an Stelle eine alten SJCam) mache ich überhaupt Actionvideos, da damit die Aufnahmequalität und Bildstabilisierung topp sind. Nur sind halt Photos wirklich nicht das Spezialgebiet der GP sondern ein Nebenprodukt. Darüber muss man sich halt klar sein.


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (26. April 2021)

@DJTornado da kann ich dir nur 100% zustimmen


----------



## lucie (3. Mai 2021)

Sooo, erster Test fällt für mich sehr positiv aus. 

Selbst die Fotos sind recht akzeptabel, natürlich nicht mit der RX100 VII vergleichbar. 

Für mich passt's vorerst so:


Kameraposition wurde im nächsten Projekt schon optimiert, jetzt ist Rumspielen angesagt. 

Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle für die super Tipps und Hinweise.


----------



## scylla (4. Mai 2021)

Schnall die Kamera mal Martina um, damit sie dich beim vorausfahren filmen kann. Oder schick sie vor und film sie. Fahrerperspektive mit leerem Trail voraus ist im Film halt dauerhaft öde, kann man mal ganz kurz machen, aber dann sollte imo mal ein Perspektivwechsel sein, oder zumindest ein Fahrradfahrer im Bild.

Ich wollte auch mal damit experimentieren rückwärts zu filmen (wenn jemand hinter einem fährt), mit der Kamera irgedwie an den Rucksack gebunden (Auf dem Helm kappt das leider nicht wie gewünscht, da filmt man zur Hälfte den Helm, oder man muss die Halterung so weit nach hinten montieren, dass die Gewichtsverteilung zumindst an meinem Helm ziemlich blöd wird und stört)

Am besten wäre es ja, bei interessanten Stellen auch mal von vorne/nebendran zu filmen, oder die Kamera auf einem Gorillapod an einen Ast zu schnallen. Allerdings bin ich dazu regelmäßig auch zu faul 😬


----------



## Martina H. (4. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Schnall die Kamera mal Martina um, damit sie dich beim vorausfahren filmen kann.


Bist Du verrückt - da müsste ich ja  die Finger von der Bremse lassen 

Nee, ist schon klar - Perspektivwechsel ist wichtig, sonst wird's öde


----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (4. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Schnall die Kamera mal Martina um, damit sie dich beim vorausfahren filmen kann. Oder schick sie vor und film sie. Fahrerperspektive mit leerem Trail voraus ist im Film halt dauerhaft öde, kann man mal ganz kurz machen, dabe dann sollte imo mal ein Perspektivwechsel sein, oder zumindest ein Fahrradfahrer im Bild.
> 
> Am besten wäre es ja, bei interessanten Stellen auch mal von vorne/nebendran zu filmen, oder die Kamera auf einem Gorillapod an einen Ast zu schnallen. Allerdings bin ich dazu regelmäßig auch zu faul 😬


Genau das war bei uns der Grund warum sich die GoPro nicht durchgesetzt hat.  
Ich habe es ja oben schon geschrieben. Die Aufnahmen waren irgendwie langweilig. Verwackelt auch, aber das sollte bei der neuen GoPro 9 ja Geschichte sein 

Am Ende hätten wir, um ein cooles Video schneiden zu können mehr Zeit mit dem Filmen und dem Ausrichten der Kameras verbracht als mit dem Fahren von Trails selbst

Kommt aber natürlich immer drauf an, ob man ein komplettes Video schneiden will oder einfach seine Urlaubs-Bildershow mit coolen kurzen Sequenzen auffrischen will


----------



## lucie (4. Mai 2021)

Die 9er hat schon eine super Bildstabilisierung und die Horizontalausrichtung ist einfach genial.

Gorillapod hat schon eine Halterung erhalten, wird demnächst getestet.

Im Großen und Ganzen ist die Bedienung mit dem Auslöser top, da auch mit Handschuhen sehr gut zu bedienen, beim Handy und der Sony geht das nicht so komplikationslos.

Zum Zusammenfrickeln der Sequenzen geht natürlich echt Zeit ins Land, will ja aber damit auch kein Geld verdienen und keinen Oscar gewinnen.

Man wird sehen, wohin die Reise geht. Die Entwicklungen in der Technik überschlagen sich ohnehin, aber ich denke für unsere Zwecke reicht die GoPro und da sie auf die Schnelle auch relativ gute Fotos macht (hätte ich echt nicht gedacht), kann ich den Handyakku für die Navigation schonen.


----------



## WarriorPrincess (4. Mai 2021)

Martina H. schrieb:


> Bist Du verrückt - da müsste ich ja  die Finger von der Bremse lassen


Irgendwie muss ich jetz an mein zweites Skiwochenende denken, als ich das Gefühl hatte, dass ich ultraschnell auf Skiern unterwegs war. Auf dem Handyfilm sieht man dann, wie mein Mann irgendwann oben losfährt, mich dann ruckzuck eingeholt hat und ich gemütlich in großen Bögen von recht s nach links und wieder zurück über die Piste zuckel... Manchmal können Videobeweis einen echt deprimieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aninaj (4. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal damit experimentieren rückwärts zu filmen (wenn jemand hinter einem fährt), mit der Kamera irgedwie an den Rucksack gebunden



Ich hab das gemacht: den Brustgurt um den Rucksack gebunden. Hat etwas gedauert, bis die Einstellung gepaßt hat, aber so lange vorne nicht gerast wird  , und die hinten dran fahrende Person dran bleiben kann, ist das echt ein netter Blickwinkel.


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. Mai 2021)

Das Einzige, was mich echt ankotzt an meiner 8ter - die Akkus sind dauernd leer. Sind 2 Originalakkus und der eine hatte direkt einen weg, lädt ständig nicht oder nur nach 30x auffordern... Selbstentladung gefühlt 100% in 2 Wochen usw. Und dann sind die auch echt so krass teuer...

Hatte ich das übrigens richtig mitbekommen, dass die passende Smartphone App jetzt nur noch als Monatsabo funktioniert?! Hatte das gelesen und die dann vom Smartphone geschmissen, aber mich nicht weiter mit beschäftigt. Sowas geht für mich garnicht, immer überall jetzt diese dämlichen Abos...
Fand das anfangs geil zu filmen und es am Ahead auf dem Smartphone schon während der Fahrt zu sehen ob man die richtige Perspektive hat.


----------



## lucie (6. Mai 2021)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hatte ich das übrigens richtig mitbekommen, dass die passende Smartphone App jetzt nur noch als Monatsabo funktioniert?! Hatte das gelesen und die dann vom Smartphone geschmissen, aber mich nicht weiter mit beschäftigt.





> Fand das anfangs geil zu filmen und es am Ahead auf dem Smartphone schon während der Fahrt zu sehen ob man die richtige Perspektive hat.



Dann solltest Du dich damit nochmals befassen.


----------



## basti1088 (7. Mai 2021)

Super spannender und interessanter Thread !  
Ich habe mich mit dem Thema auch länger auseinander gesetzt und bin für mich am Ende zu dem Schluss gekommen das ich nicht und eine Systemkamera drumherum komme.

Ich selbst habe, wie vermutlich jeder andere auch schon mal, mir nach 2 Jahren auf dem Rad dann eine GoPro gekauft und angefangen meine Aufnahmen zu Filmen, leider musste ich für mich feststellen das das normale filmen auf den Hometrails, wo ich zumindest die meiste Zeit unterwegs bin, leider einfach langweilig und ziemlich unspektakulär ist. In einem Jahr mit der Kamera ist dann genau ein Video rausgekommen was dann mal etwas brauchbar geworden ist:






Danach habe ich für mich entschieden das mit dem filmen wieder an den Nagel zu hängen. Ich muss aber auch zugeben das ich an mein eigenes Material dann immer recht hohe Ansprüche habe und vergleiche das dann meist direkt mit den Jungs auf YouTube die das alles etwas professioneller angehen. Schlussendlich habe ich mir dann immer lieber die Videos online angesehen, als meine eigenen.  🤷‍♂️

Nach einer kurzen Medienabstinenz fand ich es dann aber doch irgendwie blöd gar keine Bilder mehr von mir auf dem Rad zu haben und habe beschlossen mich mit dem Thema Fotografie auseinander zu setzen.
Gesagt getan ab mit dem Handy in den Wald zum Fotos machen. Obwohl mein Handy jetzt nicht so alt ist, iPhone 11, hatte ich doch wirklich Schwierigkeiten damit scharfe Bilder von bewegten Objekten im Wald hinzubekommen, die Bilder wirkten alle leicht unscharf...

Also habe ich mich mit dem Thema Fotografie befasst und herausgefunden das es nicht gerade leicht ist von einem schnellen Objekt in einem relativ dunklen Wald ein scharfes Bild zu machen.

Ich kürze hier mal ab...

Nach 6 Monaten einarbeiten in die Materie bin ich jetzt mit einer Sony Alpha mit 2 unterschiedlichen Festbrennweiten im Wald unterwegs und will nie wieder etwas anderes


----------



## Martina H. (7. Mai 2021)

... die Alpha ist natürlich eine Hausnummer 

Ich persönlich finde ja die Videos, mit denen nix gemacht wurde grottenlangweilig. Die ganze Zeit einen wackeligen Lenker, ohne sinnigen Bildausschnitt :gähn:

Heisst, nach dem Filmen (mit unterschiedlichen Blickwinkeln) und Fotografieren muss ein Filmchen zusammengebastelt werden, erst dann wird es interessant. Bewegtbilder in Kombi mit Fotos find ich ganz gut zum Angucken. Das zusammenschneiden kann Spass machen, kostet aber entsprechend Zeit - aber man kann sich ja auch mal mit etwas anderem beschäftigen 

Die ersten Testvideos und Fotos sind jedenfalls gemacht (mit der 9er und die Fotos sind zumindest anguckbar/verwertbar - besser als erwartet).

Nur mir reicht das nicht aus (bin eben mehr der Fotomensch, Handy kann schon ganz gute Fotos, aber...) - momentan mit der RX100M3. Evtl. wird es ja mal die 7er. Mehr als eine "gute" Kompakte möchte ich momentan nicht, eine "Grosse" würde wahrscheinlich im Schrank versauern. Wobei die RX100 echt schon nicht schlecht ist - da kann man schon was mit anfangen.


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2021)

Ohne jetzt wirklich alles ins Detail gelesen zu haben, hier mein Senf.

Ich hatte ganz am Anfang die 5er mit der die Aufnahmen einfach nur meh waren. Die 6er bin ich übersprungen und dann auf die 7er gewechselt. Mit Hypersmooth war das eine Erleuchtung aber ich habe auch lange gebraucht um die richtigen Einstellungen zu finden, dass es auch auf etwas schattigeren Trails noch ansehnlich ausschaute.

Dann habe ich mir die 8 geholt und Hypersmooth 2.0 ist einfach nur Hokuspokus, da sich an der Hardware zur 7er einfach NICHTS geändert hatte außer dem Case mit der nicht mehr abnehmbaren Linse (->Rückschritt). Darüber hinaus ist der Sound schlechter geworden, da das nach vorn gerichtete Mikro beim MTB fahren einfach mehr Windgeräusche aufnimmt. Ich hatte sowohl bei der 7 als auch bei der 8 solche Windmuffs drüber geklebt aber die 8 war deutlich schlechter. 

Mit der 9er (die ich jetzt fahre) hat sich auch wieder nur die Software und das Case geändert. Der Prozessor und der Sensor sind immer noch gleich zur 7 (wenn ich mich nicht irre). Die Stabilisierung in 4k ist auch gleich der 7er, wenngleich man mit der Bitrate doch etwas mehr Detail hat. Da muss man aber schon genau drauf achten. 

Das was ich an der 9er sehr gut finde ist der Max Lens Mod. Damit hat man einen Horizon lock, sodass es wirklich ausschaut wie mit einem Gimbal. Hierbei ist aber zu beachten, dass dadurch die Stabilisierung in dunklen Passagen noch schlechter wird als mit der normalen Linse. 

Hier mal ein Video das den Horizon Lock zeigt. Leider kann man 1. nur in 2.7k und 2. nicht in Superview aufnehmen (das kommt dann sicher mit der 10). Die Bildqualität von der Auflösung ist hier in diesem Video doch recht schlecht, weil ich das mit den Einstellungen für YouTube noch ändern musste. Das ist bei 4k doch anders.

*



*
Hier noch ein Video das zur aktuellen Trail Dog Diskussion im Newsbereich beiträgt. Von der Bildqualität ist das schon besser (Achtung: Wenn man das im Safari schaut, dann hat man nur 1080p). In allen anderen Browsern gibt es die höhere Auflösung:






Wen die vergleiche zwischen 7, 8 und 9 interessieren, dann habe ich noch mehr Videos in meinem Kanal.

Kurz: Wenn man nicht viel Geld ausgeben will, dann die 7. Wenn man etwas mehr bezahlen kann die 9. Die 8 würde ich nicht empfehlen, da die Bildqualität identisch mit der 7er ist und die Linse nicht zu wechseln geht. Ich hab mir zwar noch nie eine zerkloppt aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## schmitr3 (8. Mai 2021)

Was da das richtige ist, sollte man nicht an der Technik festmachen, sondern an den eigenen Ansprüchen, das zeigen ja auch die Kommentare. Die ganzen Gopro-Filme sind halt, wie geschrieben, oft langweilig, weil eben auch immer die gleiche Weitwinkel-Einstellung. Und die macht eben viel platt und kaputt (alleine immer diese gebogenen Bäume...). Wer sich ein wenig mit Fotografie beschäftigt, wird auch die Fotos der Gopros nicht mehr mögen. Da sind heutige Handys ja schon wesentlich besser. Hatte auch mit den Kameras experimentiert, aber dann ebenfalls schnell die Lust verloren. Weniger wegen der aufwändigen Nachbearbeitung, sondern weil ich gemerkt habe, das mich 2-3 gute Fotos einer Tour wesentlich mehr ansprechen, als ein Gopro-Film. Aber kann natürlich jeder sehen, wie er will.


----------



## Sespri (22. Mai 2021)

scylla schrieb:


> Zwecks Laden: ich habe zwar ein externes Ladegerät, aber meistens lade ich den Akku einfach im Gerät mit dem Netzteil + USB-C Kabel vom Handy.
> Üblicher Weise reicht mir ein Akku eine Tages-Tour durch.


Ich klinke mich für eine kurze Frage ein, die sicher auch kurz beantwortet werden kann. Ich habe eine Hero 4 Black im Internet geschossen. Wie alt das Ding ist, weiss ich nicht, für meine Anfängeransprüche genügt`s.

Problem ist folgendes: Ich lade den Akku am PC auf, mache auf mein Hometrail einen Probelauf von etwa 5 min. schaue es nachher an und verstaue die Kamera bis zum nächsten Mal. Das ist jetzt einen Monat her und der Akku ist völlig leer. Normal oder soll/muss ich tauschen? Das ist mir jetzt noch jedesmal passiert. Nur im Bikeurlaub möchte ich nicht experimentieren.


----------



## DJTornado (22. Mai 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich für eine kurze Frage ein, die sicher auch kurz beantwortet werden kann. Ich habe eine Hero 4 Black im Internet geschossen. Wie alt das Ding ist, weiss ich nicht, für meine Anfängeransprüche genügt`s.
> 
> Problem ist folgendes: Ich lade den Akku am PC auf, mache auf mein Hometrail einen Probelauf von etwa 5 min. schaue es nachher an und verstaue die Kamera bis zum nächsten Mal. Das ist jetzt einen Monat her und der Akku ist völlig leer. Normal oder soll/muss ich tauschen? Das ist mir jetzt noch jedesmal passiert. Nur im Bikeurlaub möchte ich nicht experimentieren.


Normal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ch_Bike_3 (22. Mai 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich für eine kurze Frage ein, die sicher auch kurz beantwortet werden kann. Ich habe eine Hero 4 Black im Internet geschossen. Wie alt das Ding ist, weiss ich nicht, für meine Anfängeransprüche genügt`s.
> 
> Problem ist folgendes: Ich lade den Akku am PC auf, mache auf mein Hometrail einen Probelauf von etwa 5 min. schaue es nachher an und verstaue die Kamera bis zum nächsten Mal. Das ist jetzt einen Monat her und der Akku ist völlig leer. Normal oder soll/muss ich tauschen? Das ist mir jetzt noch jedesmal passiert. Nur im Bikeurlaub möchte ich nicht experimentieren.


Man spricht bei guten (technisch guten) Akkus von folgenden Werten für Selbstentladung:


LiPo: 5%/Montag bei 20 °C
LiIo: 4%/Monat bei 20 °C
NiMH: 3%/Monat bei 20 °C
NiCa: 20%/Monat bei 20 °C

Ich bin mir nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaube die Akkus sind Lithium-Ionen (4%) und haben etwas um die 1.200 mAh.
Ich denke du kannst anhand der Zahlen aber gut selbst erkennen wo der Akku bei einer Lagerung um 20 °C nach einem Monat noch liegen sollte. Bei einer anderer Lagerung ändern sich die Werte jedoch (kälter ist besser).

Ich würde mal sagen wenn der Akku schon etwas älter ist, dürfe er nach 5 min Aufnahmezeit und einem Monat Lagerung trotz allem nicht unter die Hälfte seiner Kapazität fallen.

@DJTornado: Als Normal würde ich das nicht bezeichnen


----------



## nikl69 (24. Juni 2021)

Nicht für lange Videos und bestimmt auch nicht für Profis, aber echt genial dieses niedliche Ding: Insta360 Go 2


----------



## systemgewicht (24. Juni 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Normal oder soll/muss ich tauschen? Das ist mir jetzt noch jedesmal passiert. Nur im Bikeurlaub möchte ich nicht experimentieren.


Das ist jetzt schwierig weil Du die Frage der Selbstentladung mit dem Verbrauch für 2x 5min Session mischst.

Mach eben noch einen Versuch mit vollem Akku nach 4 Wochen.

Hinweis:
es gibt auch die Möglichkeit von Kriechstömen. Ich hatte das schon an sehr teuren DSRL's:
Akku in der (unbenutzten) Kamera - leer nach 1 Monat
Akku separat aufbewahrt - voll nach 1 Monat


----------



## Jazzkatze (25. Juni 2021)

Ich finde die Go Pro absolut genial. So viele Features in einem winzigen Gehäuse.
Und ja, viele Go Pro Filme sind nicht sehr spannend, was aber nicht an der Go Pro liegt, sondern an der eigenen Kreativität.

Man muss aber definitiv Spaß und Lust aufs Filme machen haben, sonst wird es schnell eintönig.

Ich bin sehr glücklich über die Go Pro, da sie auch einfach Erinnerungen festhält und ich mir die Videos nach einiger Zeit auch noch gerne anschaue, um mich an die schöne Zeit zu erinnern.
Ich mixe die Go Pro noch manchmal mit ein paar Drohnen shots und ich finde da kommt schon was ordentliches bei raus.


----------



## damianfromhell (21. August 2021)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Nicht für lange Videos und bestimmt auch nicht für Profis, aber echt genial dieses niedliche Ding: Insta360 Go 2


Die hat meine Session 4 gerade abgelöst. Da ich kein Youtube betreibe ist die für bisschen Instagram super


----------



## Snick (28. Oktober 2021)

Die neue DJI Action 2 ist auch ziemlich nice


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

